# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Бомбермания - Бесплатная версия!

## patronx

*Бомбермания*

*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
Приготовься к безумному подрывному экшену!  Займись поиском артефактов для богатого любителя древностей, а он, в свою очередь, снабдит тебя всем необходимым. Время выбирать оружие! С чего начнем? Пластид или тротил? Египетские пирамиды с мумиями и башни Вавилона под охраной джиннов, кровожадные ацтекские боги и китайские терракотовые воины… Впереди 80 уровней в 4-х неповторимых игровых мирах с пятью разновидностями геймплея. И, конечно, режим выживания с полчищами врагов! Абсолютно бесплатно!
«Бомбермания» - взрывная аркада от HeroCraft!

*Игровые особенности:*
• 80 уровней безумия в тротиловом эквиваленте и 4 уникальных игровых мира;
• Отличный выбор из 14 разновидностей взрывчатки;
• Более 100 трофеев и достижений;
• Приключение в самых захватывающих местах на планете;
• Игра в лучших традициях серии Bomberman;
 
 

*Скачать:*
Play Googl
Rapidshare
Narod

----------


## kikorik

*Бомбермания*

*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Тип релиза*: Демонстрационная версия
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
Приготовься к безумному подрывному экшену! Мумии, джинны, ацтекские боги и китайские терракотовые воины… 
Ещё столько всего можно взорвать! Что выбираешь - пластид или тротил? Масса удовольствия бесплатно!
  
Официальный Трейлер игры

*Игровые особенности:*
• 80 уровней безумия в тротиловом эквиваленте и 4 уникальных игровых мира;
• Отличный выбор из 14 разновидностей взрывчатки;
• Более 100 трофеев и достижений;
• Приключение в самых захватывающих местах на планете;
• Игра в лучших традициях серии Bomberman;

*Скачать:*

multiupload
f-bit

----------

